# 2010 All-Stars have arrived



## AQS

Since we have been getting lots of calls lately, I figured I would post to let everyone know that the 2010 Jackson All-Stars have arrived at our Edwards, CO location.
Come by and check it out. Demo should be here soon if you want to take it for a spin.
Jackson Kayak - Kayak News, Kayak Photos, Kayak Videos and Kayak Stories

SYOTR.


----------



## caspermike

wow, 1200 dollars for a 2010 model that comes out in 2009? why is it labeled like a fucking car? think again its the best choice if you want to win the world championships. ahaha. funny. gotta love the if your not in a jackson you aren't boating attitude. cause jackson kayaks are the best hands down.


----------



## nmalozzi

caspermike said:


> wow, 1200 dollars for a 2010 model that comes out in 2009? why is it labeled like a fucking car? think again its the best choice if you want to win the world championships. ahaha. funny. gotta love the if your not in a jackson you aren't boating attitude. cause jackson kayaks are the best hands down.


Have you seen them in action yet? I'm by no means a Jackson fanboy, but that is a sick boat. The other pros in Lyons couldn't touch the Jackson guys in the new boat. Heck, the Jackson guys in the old All Star couldn't touch the new boat. Brian Kirk was throwing down hard in his p52, but he couldn't touch the amplitude that they were getting out of that new boat.

Overpriced...yes.
Should it have a new name... yes, it looks nothing like the original Stars.
And who cares what year they want to call it, Jackson's naming convention is already ridiculous so it is no surprise.


----------



## sorad

caspermike said:


> wow, 1200 dollars for a 2010 model that comes out in 2009? why is it labeled like a fucking car? think again its the best choice if you want to win the world championships. ahaha. funny. gotta love the if your not in a jackson you aren't boating attitude. cause jackson kayaks are the best hands down.


Honestly you took the the time to post this, Your a douche bag and your right jackson play boats are the best hands down! Why should you care, you should be to busy being extreme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quit bloggin and go boat your on here more than the gck add!


----------



## caspermike

must be a jackson fan, missoula. when you work have to work fulltime the buzz makes it better. so go cry to your momma better get your jackson out of the garage for once this year. maybe be see you at the bozeman festival this weekend. you are one extreme bad ass.

as i said above.
gotta love the if your not in a jackson you aren't boating attitude. i guess that matchs your attitude as well.


----------



## Mut

caspermike said:


> must be a jackson fan, missoula. when you work have to work fulltime the buzz makes it better. so go cry to your momma better get your jackson out of the garage for once this year. maybe be see you at the bozeman festival this weekend. you are one extreme bad ass.
> 
> as i said above.
> gotta love the if your not in a jackson you aren't boating attitude. i guess that matchs your attitude as well.


Gotta agree with SORAD, Caper Mike is a douche bag. Ever since you started posting about your triple class five plus (V+++) first D I have thought you were a tool. Do everyone a favor and lay off the buzz and just go paddle. You rarely add any value to a conversation, if ever, and your posts are painful to read. I have no idea how old you are but you act like a 14 year old and write like a second grader. I am surprised you even have a full time job. Clearly your job does not involve piecing together complete sentences. 

To rebut your latest comment, I am not in a Jackson, I have a WS ZG for play and a Habitat for creeks. I had a chance to paddle with EJ and Clay Wright when they were in town for team trials. Neither one of them ever told me to switch boats and neither gave me any attitude. Quite the opposite, both offered helpful tips on how to blunt better and how to throw McNasty's. 

Who cares what they call their boat or how they label it? Are you really that caught up in their branding? It’s a sick boat, just like every other boat out there. So, stop being a bitch and go paddle.

Casper Mike, let me rephrase this in a way you can understand:

csprmke is a dooshbag and cant rite wurth a shit he is to hardcoor for the rest of us i am gratful he takes wurk tim to post his upinion on the buzz

Later, Tool.


----------



## caspermike

now this is some funny shit. you can have you opinion i have mine. never bad mouthed the team or the boat design for that fact just the menatity. if you know what that is. guess thats how they sell there shit. if you want to be the best you have to boat the best. which is bs and not very good attitude to bring to the industry. boating to boat or boating to be the best? you decide.

mut, you done yourself good, guess im not the only "tool"

as ej said from his site."Beginner, intermediate, or want to win the world champs, this is the only choice worth considering at this point in time. Sweet!" yeah sweet


----------



## Mut

caspermike said:


> now this is some funny shit. you can have you opinion i have mine. never bad mouthed the team or the boat design for that fact just the menatity.


 
CM, you have me stummped. I don't know what 'menatity' means. I even resorted to a dictionary (you know, a big book used to find out the meaning of words). I could not find the word in Websters. Is it latin? 

On an ironic side note, the closet word to where your 'menatity' word would fall in Websters is the word Menarche which means the begining of the menstrual function. That made me laugh. Here let me use it as an adjective (word to describe something) in a sentence:

Caspermike must be menarcheal, which would explain why his panties are in a bunch over the new Jackson kayak and EJ's marketing campaign. 

Holy shit, I am funny.


----------



## caspermike

mentality* since you obviously don't have a brain of your own..


----------



## Rhynocerous

Oh man, where to start. Jackson playboats are very well-made boats, but what should you expect when they put so much time into R&D into a company that really only makes playboats. I think most people would agree with me that the Heroes and Rockers are not great boats. Nearly every creek or downriver competition has Habitats, Nomads, or Diesels in it. If you want to win a world playboating championship, (which is about 50 people in the U.S.) then you should possibly consider a Star. The amount of air you can get in a Star is pretty impressive- but they cost at least $200 more than nearly any other playboat. 

That being said, I am extremely tired of the Jackson attitude. I am not making this a blanket statement because I have extreme respect for the Jackson family and what they have done for the sport of playboating. This attitude does not apply to all Jackson fans either. Some of the groupies that follow around the Jackson team are honestly a little scary. I love how much they are into the sport, but honestly- maybe they should spend more time in the water than following the team. They show up everywhere with their logoed-out vans, RV’s and trucks, and it honestly makes me a little sick.

Brian Kirk and team Wavesport/ Dagger are bad asses. Hands down. They were throwing down at LOG in the playboat competition and kicking some serious ass in the creek competition as well. If anybody noticed, there were almost no Jackson boats in the creek competition, but almost exclusively Jackson boats in the playboat competition. That being said, Brian was doing some amazing stuff in his Project. And in case anybody forgot, Brian just won in Glenwood with his Project 52cx. So the star is NOT the only choice for pro paddlers.

If the star is the "only choice worth considering at this point in time," then you are probably disregarding what this sport is about. If there is going to be a monopoly in the playboating side of the sport, I'm going to have an aneurysm. Jackson has been around for only a couple of years and I have a feeling that their time in the spotlight will eventually fade. Wavesport, Liquidlogic, and Dagger have been around forever and make consistently amazing boats. Contrary to what some people think and feel, there ARE other parts of the sport that I think are more fulfilling than playboating. If you are sitting in one spot throwing tricks, you are missing out on what whitewater can offer.

Just my two cents though.


----------



## sorad

caspermike said:


> must be a jackson fan, missoula. when you work have to work fulltime the buzz makes it better. so go cry to your momma better get your jackson out of the garage for once this year. maybe be see you at the bozeman festival this weekend. you are one extreme bad ass.
> 
> as i said above.
> gotta love the if your not in a jackson you aren't boating attitude. i guess that matchs your attitude as well.



Sweet response you really got me with that cry to your momma! Don't you have any original thoughts. I called you out on not boating and the first thing you did was imply that I haven't been boating. You have no idea who you are talking to! All you can talk about is bad attitude, well my friend yours sucks. Heard your moving to Missoula. If you hate jackson kayakers you are in for a world of hurt. Bring your shitty attitude up here and your gonna get stomped in more ways than one! We boat all year round. We have white water in every direction. From epic play to sick creeks. Missoula is full of boaters not bloggers. I'm sure your the sickest person you know but up here your nothing. And your right again I am a bad ass! I'm sure your gonna try to respond with one of your patented lame ass responses. Spare us all!!!!!!! You have been slayed, now your dead! I will not continue with this thread. See you soon buttercup can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Jahve

I agree that Jackson play boaters / Jackson play boat are the best out there hands down.... Kinda hard to argue this point.... Just so you know I do not paddle a jackson play boat but for the top end play boaters I cant see how they even compete in another brand of boat...... I mean if you want to win you have to use the best boat out there and for playin the best boat is the Jackson....

With that said this is a great quote....

"Contrary to what some people think and feel, there ARE other parts of the sport that I think are more fulfilling than playboating. If you are sitting in one spot throwing tricks, you are missing out on what whitewater can offer."

It makes me wonder if a there will even be a Jackson creeker in the finals of the pine creek race... I doubt it as other creek boats/boaters that want to win are using the best boats they can and these are not Jacksons.....

Different boats for different folks...

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## caspermike

sorad said:


> Sweet response you really got me with that cry to your momma! Don't you have any original thoughts. I called you out on not boating and the first thing you did was imply that I haven't been boating. You have no idea who you are talking to! All you can talk about is bad attitude, well my friend yours sucks. Heard your moving to Missoula. If you hate jackson kayakers you are in for a world of hurt. Bring your shitty attitude up here and your gonna get stomped in more ways than one! We boat all year round. We have white water in every direction. From epic play to sick creeks. Missoula is full of boaters not bloggers. I'm sure your the sickest person you know but up here your nothing. And your right again I am a bad ass! I'm sure your gonna try to respond with one of your patented lame ass responses. Spare us all!!!!!!! You have been slayed, now your dead! I will not continue with this thread. See you soon buttercup can't wait!!!!!!!


year round you gotta be kidding... whitewater in every direction..full of boaters not bloggers. ahahahh. so when did i say i was ever moving to missoula. and why is year round boating so damn special i snowboard. also wouldn't want to destroy your wave in front of yall. how do you know i don't boat? missed yesterday night, which includes the last weekend boating in montana. first night in the last week. i don't feel i have to tell everyfucking detail of my boating life which makes me a boater not a blogger. hope to see you in bozeman for the festival maybe some big timber on sunday son. unless thats illegal and im cross into your territorial rights. but go jackson, i would hate to be you. right now. you aren't being what jackson kayak is all about. like meth head pimp working for the christian raft companies.
so you know the only purpose for tha casper blog dbag was to act as some sort of guide if need be. there's not alot of material on the shit in this area and im moving, so keeping the knowledge for my buddies is more important to me than what you think about the casper kayakers blog. so suck a jackson. 

also you know itll be very unlikely you see my ass sitting in an eddy in line on a weekend in missoula. no doubt where you hang out. probably still working on those low angle cartwheels heh

better dish that cash so you can be the best you can be. kinda like those penis enlargment pills. but, whatever floats your boat son.


----------



## SkaFreak

*gets out the popcorn*

Ah, nothing like a good old fashioned flamewar.


----------



## jmalefyt

Very entertaining...


----------



## caspermike

Im still hoping SoRad comes back on and slayes some more. cause i sure can't stand "jackson kayakers" as he says. starting to wonder if he boats for team jackson or just pretends? 

i don't really think hes from missoula; gets on doesn't even fill out a profile just to call me out without understanding my post which was calling out the jackson mentality..which should be obvious unless he's wanting to be the next world champ... more than likely hes a jackson roadi. wishing he had the skills of ej. let me tell you the boat won't help, sorad. your momma told me to tell you to take your ritalin, and to quit worrying about the size of your penis, it won't help you learn that flatspin.


----------



## jmalefyt

I think I hear the "burn train"!


----------



## Rhynocerous

I love it when people get in fights in a public forum. Kayaking is about having fun with your friends and enjoying the outdoors, not fighting over little things that make no difference.

If you boat, then you boat. If you spend more time writing on the buzz than boating, then that's your deal. If you boat in another state than somebody else, that's how it is.

I'd much rather be outside havin' a brew with my buddies and hitting up some sweet runs rather than wasting time arguing on the buzz. That being said, I should sign out and do something with my life.


----------



## tallboy

"so suck a jackson"

that made reading all the responses worthwhile. that is some funny shit.


----------



## BooF4FooD

damn it boy.... i want one... just bought a biscuit last year though... what to do...


----------



## freexbiker

PM sent on biscuit. Give the right price and you can get a jackson...


----------



## elcaposwimteam

Hey this is Andy over at Alpine Quest Sports. Just wanted to let you all know our 2010 Allstar Demo is here. Come take it for a spin!


----------



## Njord

*GWS needs Allstars*

You should send the 2010 to GWS for some demo action!


----------



## AQS

*Demo in Glenwood*

I'll get it down to Glenwood ASAP. What day do you want to take it out and I'll make sure it is there?
-Sean


----------



## MCSkid

just sat in one down at confluence and can't believe how comfortable it was, way more than the last one and the thing is tiny. should be a piece of cake to throw down a flyin' 420 mcdonkey dick or what the hell ever it is called. but what i can't understand is why he put's such lame ass thigh hooks in his boats? for 1200 bucks you should get some decent outfitting that will fit people who ain't just 5-6. it's not like cross link cost's that much more. the boy's at cks will tell you that they get as many cracked jk's as any other company, maybe he should go back to the stuff everyone else uses and use the cost savings on some real outfitting.


----------



## freexbiker

MCSkid said:


> just sat in one down at confluence and can't believe how comfortable it was, way more than the last one and the thing is tiny. should be a piece of cake to throw down a flyin' 420 mcdonkey dick or what the hell ever it is called. but what i can't understand is why he put's such lame ass thigh hooks in his boats? for 1200 bucks you should get some decent outfitting that will fit people who ain't just 5-6. it's not like cross link cost's that much more. the boy's at cks will tell you that they get as many cracked jk's as any other company, maybe he should go back to the stuff everyone else uses and use the cost savings on some real outfitting.


 Completely agree... How can a boats outfitting be good when it is held together by strings?? (climbing rope/strings whats the difference??)


----------



## jmalefyt

MCSkid should be a piece of cake to throw down a flyin' 420 mcdonkey dick or what the hell ever it is called. [/quote said:


> I have to learn some of these newfangled tricks...
> 
> and wouldn't you throw that UP?


----------



## ActionJackson

MCSkid said:


> ...should be a piece of cake to throw down a flyin' 420 mcdonkey dick or what the hell ever it is called.


Ha ha - I laughed at that.

BTW, I used to think the JK outfitting was pretty cheesy, too. But have been paddling a Hero since last fall, quite a bit on runs that don't suck. I've found the outfitting to be:
1) Very quick and easy to adjust, esp. if you want to let someone with a different-sized body take a spin in the boat.
2) Light weight (no, haven't compared weight of JK outfitting w/ what's in other boats, but there's a guy named Keith out in Cali that probably has. Oughta' be a separate thread, but wouldn't it be interesting to take boats apart and compare weights and volumes of hulls, outfitting, etc. - not just take the mfr's word on it?)
3) Comfy.

My $0.02. Stoked to be getting my new All-Star tomorrow, and will be out Saturday working on that flyin' 420 McDonkey Dick! 

Action "Not Just a Playboater" Jackson


----------



## caspermike

Action Jackson. is that suppose to be some kind of old gay porn name or what?


----------



## fred norquist

haha oh this is good


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Action Jackson is a movie from when you were a toddler


----------



## ActionJackson

jmalefyt said:


> Very entertaining...


Yep, keep bringin' it!


----------



## caspermike

action, quick question, do you sport a ****** stash while wearing american flag baggy shorts you bought off Vanilla when he was needing some cash for grass? 

sorry just the mental image i got from Action Jackon.


----------



## ActionJackson

casper, to answer your questions, no and no. Tons of water out there in the Rockies now. You stuck in an office like me wishing you were boating? That, and being in hot, dry Oklahoma are my 'scuses...


----------



## caspermike

in the office. boss and side kick are gone for the day. im wasting time. been out on the water all week and going back in tonight... as for being hot. casper wyoming is like oklahoma i imagine except with big hills. dry and hot.

full time jobs suck. for you boaters that don't have to have one. don't. i need to get some money trees going.


----------



## caspermike

the only benefit is i get paid while i go paddling tomarrow.


----------



## elcaposwimteam

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Our Edwards store just recieved one of the 2010 Allstars in one of their new color schemes. Tell me what you think!


----------



## caspermike

Looks like a little kid had to much fun melting crayons. 

but talking about sweet design innovations. 








sick to have a sweet design on the bottom to show for the camera. to bad they can't do custom designs per boat. youd never have trouble finding a stolen boat again.


----------



## ripdam

Just wanted to comment on this statement by Rhynocerous: "Contrary to what some people think and feel, there ARE other parts of the sport that I think are more fulfilling than playboating. If you are sitting in one spot throwing tricks, you are missing out on what whitewater can offer."

First, I totally agree, but there is more to playboating than just throwing tricks. Its being out there with fun people, learning and pushing yourself. Just last night I was out surfing with a girlfriend of mine that I love paddling with for this reason. We paddled till we almost swam, laughed the whole time at each other when we got chundered and face surfed trying for the big moves or whatever, cheered each other on when we did something rad, and cheered for everyone else out there. True comradery. 

I've spent some time competing in freestyle and met some great people, but its totally different than playboating. I don't care much for freestyle, its PLAYboating and being able to act like a goofy kid that I think are some of the great parts that whitewater has to offer. 

On this thread, I should also say that I was in a Star for the past year and totally love it, but I recently got back in my Project45. I love the project and I can throw way bigger moves in it. A lot is personal preference. Nonetheless, I still want a 2010 Star when they come out! That boat looks sick, and I bet there is lots to learn from it including the face surfs and laughs that go along with not taking yourself or your fun too seriously. Kayaking is FUN. Its just that simple. Now get on the river. I'm off to throw big blunts. Ha!

Oh, wait...Caspermike, you really should learn how to spell...maybe tomOrrow.


----------



## ActionJackson

caspermike said:


> Action Jackson. is that suppose to be some kind of old gay porn name or what?


Last off-topic comment...another fun thread might be "Flame the Screen Name Game..."


----------



## caspermike

no i wasn't flaming your screen name just your insignia. 

Action"not just a playboater" jackson

i bet you sport the fumanchu>


----------



## nmalozzi

elcaposwimteam said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Our Edwards store just recieved one of the 2010 Allstars in one of their new color schemes. Tell me what you think!


I liked the blue and white marbled jacksons that they were rocking at lyons, but that thing is just ghey... tell ej to stop dropping acid so frequently.


----------



## caspermike

nmalozzi. somebody on uncle sid could do better than that. damn near giving sid a bad rep with that comment.


----------



## fred norquist

ripdam said:


> Just wanted to comment on this statement by Rhynocerous: "Contrary to what some people think and feel, there ARE other parts of the sport that I think are more fulfilling than playboating. If you are sitting in one spot throwing tricks, you are missing out on what whitewater can offer."
> 
> First, I totally agree, but there is more to playboating than just throwing tricks. Its being out there with fun people, learning and pushing yourself. Just last night I was out surfing with a girlfriend of mine that I love paddling with for this reason. We paddled till we almost swam, laughed the whole time at each other when we got chundered and face surfed trying for the big moves or whatever, cheered each other on when we did something rad, and cheered for everyone else out there. True comradery.
> 
> I've spent some time competing in freestyle and met some great people, but its totally different than playboating. I don't care much for freestyle, its PLAYboating and being able to act like a goofy kid that I think are some of the great parts that whitewater has to offer.
> 
> On this thread, I should also say that I was in a Star for the past year and totally love it, but I recently got back in my Project45. I love the project and I can throw way bigger moves in it. A lot is personal preference. Nonetheless, I still want a 2010 Star when they come out! That boat looks sick, and I bet there is lots to learn from it including the face surfs and laughs that go along with not taking yourself or your fun too seriously. Kayaking is FUN. Its just that simple. Now get on the river. I'm off to throw big blunts. Ha!
> 
> Oh, wait...Caspermike, you really should learn how to spell...maybe tomOrrow.



Umm im pretty sure you completely missed the point... What he was talking about was kayaking.. You see there are other parts of kayaking then sitting at some tiny little wave trying to "throw down" My point of view of the Jacksons is that playboating is the only part of kayaking in their mind..... Pine Creek race 09... nick and ej left after time trials to go "train" for playboating, missing the real action.:lol: They are great kayakers, but kayaking as a sport is not all about playboating. What happened to going down river? Certainly playboating is part of kayaking. But for me, Playboating is something to keep you entertained when there is nothing good running.(Jacksons are damn good at playboating.. gotta give them that)


----------



## Phil U.

I believe Nick and EJ didn't want to compete in the head to head format cuz they didn't want to risk injury so close to the Worlds which they are both competing in. I can respect that. I also respect the fact that Bryan Kirk won team trials and Pine Creek...and I'm glad he didn't get injured racing.


----------



## MCSkid

ActionJackson said:


> Ha ha - I laughed at that.
> 
> BTW, I used to think the JK outfitting was pretty cheesy, too. But have been paddling a Hero since last fall, quite a bit on runs that don't suck. I've found the outfitting to be:
> 1) Very quick and easy to adjust, esp. if you want to let someone with a different-sized body take a spin in the boat.
> 2) Light weight (no, haven't compared weight of JK outfitting w/ what's in other boats, but there's a guy named Keith out in Cali that probably has. Oughta' be a separate thread, but wouldn't it be interesting to take boats apart and compare weights and volumes of hulls, outfitting, etc. - not just take the mfr's word on it?)
> 3) Comfy.
> 
> My $0.02. Stoked to be getting my new All-Star tomorrow, and will be out Saturday working on that flyin' 420 McDonkey Dick!
> 
> Action "Not Just a Playboater" Jackson


just taking about the thigh hooks mostly, those things need to be adjustable, not everyone is 5-6.


----------



## ActionJackson

Roger that, McSkid. Good point.


----------



## BooF4FooD

the back band is shitty... lean foward/roll once and whoop.. off your back on your ass....


----------



## nmalozzi

caspermike said:


> nmalozzi. somebody on uncle sid could do better than that. damn near giving sid a bad rep with that comment.


noted... ej, start taking more.


----------



## elcaposwimteam

Hey everyone its Andy at Alpine Quest Sports. Just wanted to put in the update that the 2010 Superstar Demo has arrived at our Edwards location. Come grab it and get some!!


----------



## BooF4FooD

i paddled one a few weeks ago (never updated)... just my opinion, but I like my biscuit better.... maybe its my weight and the way the volume is distributed??? I dunno, but i paddle the biscuit 55 at about 195 and I think it fits me better...


----------

